# Conspiracy nuts. (split from Re: How does this work?)



## novocaine (30 Oct 2019)

lies, all lies. it's witchcraft plane and simple. 

Next you'll be trying to tell us the earth is a close approximation of a spheroid with a bulge near the equator caused by gravitational distortion from the large mass of the star that it orbits. all lies propagated by them to keep good hard working folks like me and you down. 

also, JFK was an inside job, area 52 has aliens in it, you are being watched by an MI5 agent right now and lord Lucan works in our chippy. 

:lol: :wink:


----------



## Lons (30 Oct 2019)

novocaine":2r7l7s9q said:


> lies, all lies. it's witchcraft plane and simple.
> 
> Next you'll be trying to tell us the earth is a close approximation of a spheroid with a bulge near the equator caused by gravitational distortion from the large mass of the star that it orbits. all lies propagated by them to keep good hard working folks like me and you down.
> 
> ...


 :lol: You forgot that Elvis was an alien!


----------



## novocaine (30 Oct 2019)

Lons":w5ffv4y3 said:


> :lol: You forgot that Elvis was an alien!



Conspiracy nut jobs, you get everywhere, don't come on here with your daft ideas.  :lol:


----------



## sunnybob (30 Oct 2019)

*also, JFK was an inside job, area 52 has aliens in it, you are being watched by an MI5 agent right now and lord Lucan works in our chippy. 
*
you do realise that TWO of those statements are true, dont you?


----------



## novocaine (30 Oct 2019)

sunnybob":12bqwcwa said:


> *also, JFK was an inside job, area 52 has aliens in it, you are being watched by an MI5 agent right now and lord Lucan works in our chippy.
> *
> you do realise that TWO of those statements are true, dont you?



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Lucan doesn't want to be found out. :shock:


----------



## SammyQ (30 Oct 2019)

Thanks John Brown; I had a similar "Doh!!" moment twenty minutes after posting "non-sequitur"...slaps forehead...

Sam


----------



## sunnybob (30 Oct 2019)

Lucan doesnt work in a chip shop, he owns mcdonalds. And no self respecting alien would be seen dead in a tin shed in the middle of a desert.
Does that help? :roll: 8)


----------



## Droogs (30 Oct 2019)

So what is it exactly that you are saying then Bob?  :?


----------



## sunnybob (30 Oct 2019)

I'm saying, aint no way in this world, a book clerk with no military experience, can lean out of a window so far he almost falls, twist his body left through 90 degrees and fire three aimed shots, at a motor car moving from right to left 300 yards away with a bolt action rifle, in THREE seconds.
Annie Oakley couldnt have done that, even if her horse was standing still.
UH UH, :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
I'm not talking about the other true statement, I'm not silly you know.
8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## novocaine (30 Oct 2019)

unless they lied about his background.  and it turns out he was in the marine corp and qualified as a marksman, considered as above average by his peers and superiors.
unless they lied about the 3 seconds and it turns out it was more like 8 seconds
unless they lied about the distance and it wasn't 300 yards but 265 feet (88 yards)

all circumspect obviously and I stand by my original post.  

I fear I might have overstepped the mark, lets talk about a more mundane suggestion instead

if you listen to black sabbath backwards it tells you to kill you mum (choose a song, they all do it).

Note to Bob
all in good spirits. which reminds me, time for a drink.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Oct 2019)

The original thread is dead (just like JFK :shock: ) so I dont feel too bad about hijacking it.
Name your conspiracy about JFK (my favourite is the drain at the bottom of the grassy knoll), The whole point of this and a million previous discussions, is that oswald DID NOT kill jack from that window. Impossible. Completely and utterly. Once youve ruled out the impossible.....
:lol: :lol: 
A friend is a complete nut for conspiracies, I'm not sure he actually believes ANYTHING is true anymore.
My sister in law's brother had such a severe persecution complex he taped over the slot in the video recorder because he believed he was being watched (thats actually possible nowadays, but 30 years ago, nah). That didnt end well for him.

Me, I let it all wash over me, but do enjoy winding up people who are serious about things (Hey, I'm sounding like Jacob :shock: 0)

I'm off the beer now, my past life has caught up with me and I get severe gout of the hands if I drink beer. :roll: :roll: 
But tonight is PIZZA night!! (yay), and on pizza night I get a half bottle of red as a consolation prize. I love wednesdays. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## novocaine (30 Oct 2019)

Ah Bob, may we never meet, I fear the world would explode. 

in complete agreement.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Oct 2019)

after more than a thirty years of shooting stuff, i just love explosions. :shock: =D> 
have a holiday in eastern Cyprus and i'll buy you a beer, (while i sip on my red wine with a vodka chaser) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Bm101 (30 Oct 2019)

In terms of playing records backwards that only works sometimes. 
When I was younger me and my mate tried it with his Metalica Albums and nothing. Absolute zero.
Then I tried playing some Country and Western music the same way.
I got my house back, my wife back,, my truck back and my dog back. 

Win some lose some.


----------



## sunnybob (30 Oct 2019)

*I got my house back, my wife back,, my truck back and my dog back.*
hey, 1 out of three is a good result where I come from. Houses are hard to come by. 8) 

I bought the sgt peppers album way back when. The original mind, when it had only been released a week or three.
On the run out track was 2 seconds of garbage, which when run backwards by hand almost made a sentence. Something about superman, but I couldnt be Ar%£d to work it out.

When I left the country in a marked manner in 2008, I sold my record collection, and a dealer came round and spent a couple hours checking every single record and its cover. he got to the peppers album and said " these are only valuable if the carboard cut out page is still inside the flip cover, but everybody took them out and destroyed them" 
I said "what cardboard cut outs?"
42 years I'd owned that record, how the hell was I supposed to know there was a free gift inside?. :roll: 

When he got his breath back, i got a tidy sum for my collection. =D> =D>


----------



## Chris152 (30 Oct 2019)

I thought the rant thread was whacky


----------



## novocaine (31 Oct 2019)

Bob, we sold a copy of the white album in a similar vain. 

20 years of small bore match. had a lovely match 52 for comps and for a bit of fun 1022 that you could put 10 down the range in under 8 seconds with (and take a 90x in the process).
joined the ATC (survived 6 months before getting the boot), taught the range officer how to field strip a 303 at 16 years of age, largest caliber I'd ever shot and they wouldn't let me take my own (fathers really) to the range, not my fault if all there gear was fecked. 

anyways, back on topic. 
the pope is the head of a secret society of monks who control the worlds governments.


----------



## novocaine (31 Oct 2019)

ah come on, no it looks like I'm a nut job. 

oh wait, nevermind. 

Thanks Chris. :lol:


----------



## sunnybob (31 Oct 2019)

In '92 I won second place in .22 club pistol, at the NPA international event "Pistol 92" at Bisley using a Fiocchi SPE.
I had a S&W model 52, 38sp. That I used for rapid draw and fire comps. Those were the days, before that nice mr blair decided he know best.
this was me at Pistol 93, getting ready for man V man. Nobody made any rude remarks about my outfit.


----------



## doctor Bob (31 Oct 2019)

I'm Lord Lucan. Shhhh keep it under your hats.

Jacob is a internet bot, designed to frustrate the population..............................


----------



## MikeG. (31 Oct 2019)

sunnybob":8w783d2f said:


> ........Nobody made any rude remarks about my outfit.



Well, not so as you could hear, anyway. :lol:


----------



## novocaine (31 Oct 2019)

ahhh Bisley was always fun. haven't been in years, found I didn't fit in anymore after my dad passed.

I've got pictures of my dad from various years, I only shot junior and don't have any evidence. there is every chance you'd have shot against my Dad in competition either in person postal. 

we had a S&W 38 snub special, but being just a pup I wasn't allowed to shoot that in competition. we got a very nice 50 quid for it when it had to be handed in, wasn't that nice of them. 

These days all I have is air rifles and they barely get used (not even a club member anymore) due to time limitations. 
We sold up before my old man passed on as his eyes weren't in it anymore and he found he didn't enjoy spending time with the generation that was coming up in the club who saw it as coooooool (if you know what I mean).

the 303 was sold to a member of the owners club (we got a bit for that)
the 1022 was sold in the local club along with the Remington, the Anschutz was sold to a friend who'd wanted it for many many years. 

I kept the air rifles so still have a BSA airsporter (first long gun I ever shot, I couldn't even cock it at the time) and a falcon along with a pair of PCPs I (we) bought afterwards (Webley raider for me and an AA s200 for the wife) for comps and a winerack hw40 for back yard plinking. 

I intend at some point to build my own competition air pistol and get back in to it, we shall have to wait and see. 

I'm also sure I'm missing out so many other firearms that were in the cabinet, it's been a few years. 

I really do sound like a nut job. 

But you moved to Cyprus where gun control is as strict as the UK so you're just a nuts (note, I don't disapprove of gun control)


----------



## SammyQ (31 Oct 2019)

You have a P.M. 

Sam


----------



## sunnybob (31 Oct 2019)

Sam, no, I dont. :roll: 
Have you clicked the email button instead of the PM button?


----------



## SammyQ (31 Oct 2019)

Sorry Bob, it was to Novocaine - he jogged a memory loose. 

Sam


----------



## novocaine (31 Oct 2019)

Hi Sam. you sent it as an Email. sneaky. 
I'll try and reply later. sorry for jocking the memories.


----------



## Trevanion (31 Oct 2019)

Moon Landing, Yay or Nay?


----------



## Noel (31 Oct 2019)

Trevanion":19gsgnm8 said:


> Moon Landing, Yay or Nay?



That was filmed on a set in Colorado.... honest.


----------



## ColeyS1 (31 Oct 2019)

Princess Diana is still alive.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## novocaine (31 Oct 2019)

Moon landing documentary on how they faked it. 

moon landing


----------



## D_W (31 Oct 2019)

sunnybob":1wd1ohcz said:


> I'm saying, aint no way in this world, a book clerk with no military experience, can lean out of a window so far he almost falls, twist his body left through 90 degrees and fire three aimed shots, at a motor car moving from right to left 300 yards away with a bolt action rifle, in THREE seconds.
> Annie Oakley couldnt have done that, even if her horse was standing still.
> UH UH, :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> I'm not talking about the other true statement, I'm not silly you know.
> 8) 8) 8) 8)



A world famous medical examiner from my locale would agree with you. Cyril Wecht. 

I think most people here in the states assume that the explanation was bogus, but aren't interested enough in pushing the issue because we expect that the government will do nefarious things. That's not a tinfoil hat way, that's understanding human nature and writing off things such as the JFK assassination and cover up as part of dealing with humans. 

We have more than our share of coast to coast am listeners and other flat earthers and people who think wireless signals were first designed to control them and second to allow us to talk on the phone. 

No clue what your intelligence groups do, but it's naive and stupid for people here in the states or in continental europe to be surprised that someone would be keeping records of everything they ever did that can be converted to digital information. 

The same goofs were surprised to hear that LG televisions and cell phones might be packetizing data even when they are seemingly off so that they can store that data and use it for profit later. Of course the intelligence groups are going to be interested getting the same to comb through, and if you're unlucky and get in the way of something (unintended or on purpose), it'll be selectively used. 

I recall snowden mentioning in an interview that if you are in trouble for something dishonest, you'll be charged with fraud, etc. If you're in trouble for something honest, then terminology like espionage, etc, will be used. Those aren't used in cases where someone is dishonest.


----------



## Trevanion (31 Oct 2019)

I can tell you a fact about the Kennedy Assassination!

He was definitely shot.


----------



## Lons (31 Oct 2019)

Trevanion":16stc69b said:


> I can tell you a fact about the Kennedy Assassination!
> 
> He was definitely shot.



Are you sure? I heard he's living next door to elvis and it was his doppleganger who was shot!


----------



## thetyreman (31 Oct 2019)

the moon hologram theory is my favourite for comedy value


----------



## Trevanion (31 Oct 2019)

Lons":2p18qb2u said:


> Are you sure? I heard he's living next door to elvis and it was his doppleganger who was shot!



Possibly it was his doppelganger! I suppose the fact is, _someone_ was definitely shot! Some say it was Jacob with a catapult from the grassy knoll! "Guns? Pah, All you need is an elastic band, a twig, and a coupla' stones!"


----------



## lurker (31 Oct 2019)

I have often wondered what would have happened had he not been shot.
I suspect he would eventually made Nixon look like a saint.


----------



## Lons (31 Oct 2019)

Trevanion":216qr5cn said:


> Lons":216qr5cn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure? I heard he's living next door to elvis and it was his doppleganger who was shot!
> ...


Wow definitely him in disguise.
Take off the wig, add a beard and he's unmistakable, the red labour shirt is a dead giveaway..

On second thought that's his election canvassing outfit " You WILL vote for Corbyn "


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2019)

Funny how the moon landing was faked but no other space exploration mission was? Why only one? :? :lol:


----------



## Trevanion (31 Oct 2019)

phil.p":1fauo0sp said:


> Funny how the moon landing was faked but no other space exploration mission was? Why only one? :? :lol:



There's constantly people saying that they can see the "wires" the people on the ISS are dangling off to imitate Zero-G. :lol:

I for one think if the moon landing was fake in any way, the Russians would've definitely exposed it. They followed them the whole way up, and the whole way back. They couldn't deny it.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (1 Nov 2019)

Trevanion":2vfeelva said:


> phil.p":2vfeelva said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how the moon landing was faked but no other space exploration mission was? Why only one? :? :lol:
> ...


There are some mad technical problems to overcome, like inventing docking of spacecraft, for example, that just seemed to always work. Another thing that I find odd is that NASA went to the moon in 1969, but currently needs another 20 years to overcome technical difficulties before they can go back.

However, not only did they have to fake the landings, they also had to fake the photos of the landing sites, including footprints, 50 years on. It's quite a big lie, if it is a lie. 

https://www.space.com/12796-photos-apol ... s-lro.html

That's some excellent Photoshop work.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (1 Nov 2019)

This entire thread feels like a bear trap to catch unwary tin-foil-hat wearers. Is it just for ridicule, or a serious attempt to find "truth"? Or to put it another way, is someone "huntin' wabbits?"

How about talking about a conspiracy theory in the making? The american woman who drove into, and killed, Harry Dunn did not ever have "diplomatic immunity". Neither does her husband, nor the vehicle she was driving at the time. Why is everyone saying that she does have immunity? Why did the US government whisk both of them out of the country? Why did the British government allow this? Why does the media, en mass, not protest the complete illegality of it all? 

Why is my hat too tight, and too shiny?


----------



## novocaine (1 Nov 2019)

It started as a bit of good natured ribbing at a how it works thread. I fear it's gone to far now though. 

I think we did go to the moon. 
I think the earth is round
I think JFK was so long ago it doesn't make a jot who dunnit
I couldn't care less if MI5 is watching me (not true, I care enough to feel sorry for the bloke doing it, "log 1232123, citizen A1234807134087340873G, got up, went to work, had sandwich for lunch, went home, fed kids, put kids to bed, watched 10 minutes of youtube, ate some peanuts, went to bed, log end")
I think I don't really care enough about the mainstream ideology to go looking for skeletons in closets.

so I'm handing in my tinfoil hat and leaving the thread to those who want to reveal in a bit of conspiracy. please no Jacob bashing or politics though, you've got a whole thread for that.


----------



## Lons (1 Nov 2019)

Yeah I'm backing off as well, one extremely angry thread is one too many.

Although I didn't start it I couldn't resist a bit of Jacob bashing, he earns it :lol:


----------



## Trevanion (1 Nov 2019)

novocaine":2ahi6ivf said:


> please no Jacob bashing or politics though, you've got a whole thread for that.



It was only a little jest! I know Jacob didn’t _actually_ shoot Kennedy, although he hasn’t come along to confirm or deny that, the little menace  

Anyone know where he is at the moment? Seems to have gone quiet.


----------



## D_W (1 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":264m5m1l said:


> In '92 I won second place in .22 club pistol, at the NPA international event "Pistol 92" at Bisley using a Fiocchi SPE.
> I had a S&W model 52, 38sp. That I used for rapid draw and fire comps. Those were the days, before that nice mr blair decided he know best.
> this was me at Pistol 93, getting ready for man V man. Nobody made any rude remarks about my outfit.



You look like an american dangling that Iron around like that. Only the license plates give it away.


----------



## D_W (1 Nov 2019)

Trevanion":2z26le3n said:


> novocaine":2z26le3n said:
> 
> 
> > please no Jacob bashing or politics though, you've got a whole thread for that.
> ...



Maybe he turned off his electric mains to save the world. Or perhaps he's standing in front of someone who is attempting to go to work screaming "global warming...your commute slowdown is a minor inconvenience!!"


----------



## D_W (1 Nov 2019)

lurker":39c4i9rf said:


> I have often wondered what would have happened had he not been shot.
> I suspect he would eventually made Nixon look like a saint.



Perhaps long after his term. There was a lot of professional courtesy back then, and there's still a group of folks here who talk about camelot as if it was the pinnacle of human society. What with driving ladies into water to drown and such. 

My grandmother was so fond of them (party line type person, no matter what) that she abhorred philandering but always said "everyone knows the kennedy boys have a skirt chasing problem, but nobody's perfect". (this was back in the 1980s, while JFK's reputation was mostly still intact, and there was no substantive internet to trade stories about him). 

Nixon was a strange bird for the time he went through office.


----------



## NickM (1 Nov 2019)

novocaine":239r3xvq said:


> ahhh Bisley was always fun.



Bisley has been my second home for nearly 30 years (target rifle shooting - e.g. back to 1000 yards) and still is fun. A lot of fun!

(Fortunately) I don't recall seeing SunnyBob in his shorts and holster, although it does remind me of a friend of mine who was ticked off by a range office for wearing shorts that were definitely too short for prone rifle shooting. It left nothing to the imagination...

Anyway, I've no idea what this thread is about, but the Bisley references piqued my interest.


----------



## sunnybob (1 Nov 2019)

at the time I did not know that pic was taken. It was given to me a couple years after the event, but I thought it was funny. :shock: 

I truly miss the handguns and the competitions. It was almost 20 years of my life.
Move along now, nothing else to see. 8)


----------



## Suffolkboy (2 Nov 2019)

phil.p":12hb2a8k said:


> Funny how the moon landing was faked but no other space exploration mission was? Why only one? :? :lol:



aaaaaand. If the moon landing was faked how come Russia just swallowed it?


----------



## Suffolkboy (2 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":343oav2d said:


> at the time I did not know that pic was taken. It was given to me a couple years after the event, but I thought it was funny. :shock:
> 
> I truly miss the handguns and the competitions. It was almost 20 years of my life.
> Move along now, nothing else to see. 8)



I do quite a lot of rifle shooting and consider myself to be fairly okay at it, but the other week I had the opportunity to try pistol shooting. What amazed me was how bloody difficult it is! 

If it were not for them being illegal over here I could definitely see me getting well into it. 

I do a little bit with black powder through my shotgun so I might do some research into the legalities of black powder pistols. Does anybody here have one?


----------



## Suffolkboy (2 Nov 2019)

I listen to the late night phone in with Alan Beswick on BBC radio Lancashire occasionally. Every so often you get a spate of calls from people who believe the earth is flat. 

It's a thing. We are all being lied to by NASA apparently to keep us subjugated. 

Also sometimes ties in to a race of Lizard people keeping us in our place. 

There is a Netflix documentary about flat earthers. Eye opening stuff.


----------



## NickM (2 Nov 2019)

Suffolkboy":4nguk004 said:


> I do quite a lot of rifle shooting and consider myself to be fairly okay at it, but the other week I had the opportunity to try pistol shooting. What amazed me was how bloody difficult it is!
> 
> If it were not for them being illegal over here I could definitely see me getting well into it.
> 
> I do a little bit with black powder through my shotgun so I might do some research into the legalities of black powder pistols. Does anybody here have one?



I don’t know the details (I only shoot prone target rifle) but historic black powder pistols are still permitted (I’ve had a go with some king of historic revolver at Bisley).

You’re right about pistol shooting being hard though!


----------



## Ttrees (2 Nov 2019)

HARRP is an interesting one.

I'll get me coat, _ Or will I ? _ :roll:


----------



## sunnybob (2 Nov 2019)

NickM":3rvsn36k said:


> Suffolkboy":3rvsn36k said:
> 
> 
> > I do quite a lot of rifle shooting and consider myself to be fairly okay at it, but the other week I had the opportunity to try pistol shooting. What amazed me was how bloody difficult it is!
> ...


 i;m a life member of my club in somerset, there are many clubs still out there and black poder pistols are available.
your profile says you are in lancs;
if so
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q ... rUYYdAjfp7

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q ... ciLaOB19Lz

Anywhere else in the UK, find your nearest here
https://nra.org.uk/clubs/
if youre in another country, let me know and I know where to look for you


----------



## Trevanion (2 Nov 2019)

Suffolkboy":15d1zi1i said:


> There is a Netflix documentary about flat earthers. Eye opening stuff.



I seriously cannot comprehend how people can still think the world is flat. It's obviously square-base triangular, hence why the aliens built the pyramids that way, _Duh_.


----------



## Geoff_S (2 Nov 2019)

Trevanion":1c7ees22 said:


> Suffolkboy":1c7ees22 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a Netflix documentary about flat earthers. Eye opening stuff.
> ...



I see your point


----------



## Droogs (2 Nov 2019)

well each side of the pyramid IS flat until you go round the corner to get to Australia


----------



## Trainee neophyte (2 Nov 2019)

Ttrees":3v8jyk62 said:


> HARRP is an interesting one.
> 
> I'll get me coat, _ Or will I ? _ :roll:



A bit of dyslexia - it's HAARP (attack of the mutant pedant - so sorry)

https://www.wanttoknow.info/war/haarp_w ... re_weapons

I haven't got (gotten? We are talking about seppos, after all) too bogged down with it, but it seems to be a staple over the pond. Also ChemTrails™ , which is either a conspiracy theory or a religion - I haven't quite worked out which yet.


----------



## Trevanion (2 Nov 2019)

Droogs":2i2x6gej said:


> well each side of the pyramid IS flat until you go round the corner to get to Australia



Can't argue with that logic, I guess the flat-earthers were partly right.

These fellas also like the pyramid shaped world too.


----------



## Suffolkboy (2 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":3a7x94aa said:


> NickM":3a7x94aa said:
> 
> 
> > Suffolkboy":3a7x94aa said:
> ...




Thanks very much. I'll spend a bit of time looking into that.


----------



## ColeyS1 (2 Nov 2019)

I do air rifle shooting and like seeing live targets drop. Anything up to 60 metres is good but I do rely heavily on the distance measurer but it means it's a clean kill.


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (2 Nov 2019)

Coming from a slightly less regulated background me and my brother used to fire my old mans ancient .177 Diane out the front window at the bus stop sign. My lord you used to see people move faster than they thought they could. Im starting to laugh just from the memories. 
The world has changed irrevocably since then. 
Its probably a bit safer tbh. Lol. :twisted:


----------



## Trevanion (2 Nov 2019)

Bm101":2o55lqvg said:


> Coming from a slightly less regulated background me and my brother used to fire my old mans ancient .177 Diane out the front window at the bus stop sign. My lord you used to see people move faster than they thought they could. Im starting to laugh just from the memories.
> The world has changed irrevocably since then.
> Its probably a bit safer tbh. Lol. :twisted:



My father in his teens and twenties used to go down onto the waterfront and shoot clays out of a trap with a 12 bore right off the sand with a few mates, surrounded by houses and boats. Another time when he was a lot younger he shot out a window in his house with an air rifle when he was _pretending_ to aim at a seagull on the house opposite.

It really was a different time. I'm very wary of people seeing me when I get the gun out, it's kind of frowned upon by regular folk these days even way out west.

This thread is definitely more "Gun Nuts" than "Conspiracy Nuts" :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2019)

When I was ten or twelve years old I had friends who used to own their own shotguns and use them unsupervised. No one thought it unusual. Not many years before that it was easier to get a licence for a rifle than a shotgun.


----------



## sunnybob (3 Nov 2019)

I grew up in london, but Box hill and Upshott woods was an hours push bike ride away. One time there were about a dozen of us aged 14 to maybe 20, we push biked to the woods and had an air pistol battle, 2 teams, just like paintball but without any safety equipment. I got hit a couple times but luckily into my army surplus combat jacket.One got hit in a very tender place when he turned around and bent dow to reload :shock: :shock:   
looking back, maybe we were a BIT reckless =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Lons (3 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":ad190acy said:


> looking back, maybe we were a BIT reckless =D> =D> =D> =D>



Ya don't say Bob. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SammyQ (3 Nov 2019)

> looking back, maybe we were a BIT reckless



Worst I ever witnessed was a thunderflash (minor explosive ) going off under a (static) landrover's fuel tank..."brown trouser moment" in no way comes remotely near to expressing the emtions engendered...

Sam


----------



## sunnybob (3 Nov 2019)

We used to have roman candle fights each bonfire night as well. all along Putney tow path where they hold the boat races. Weird, but not one of us received any damage.
Oh, just remembered, I did shoot someone in the leg with an arrow once , talk about a lucky shot! over 30 yards with a bamboo garden cane as an arrow, using a bow made of another longer bamboo cane and a piece of string,
8) 8) 8) 8) 
Oh (again) its all coming back to me, there was a really weird kid I think his name was Harry, lived opposite chelsea football ground, his thing was making sugar bombs in plastic containers and blowing out all the windows in public phone booths. But even I drew the line at that level of insanity.
Oh the innocence of youth. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Droogs (3 Nov 2019)

SammyQ":31y6qjzx said:


> > looking back, maybe we were a BIT reckless
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That reminds me of a story I was told during my basic training by our Trg Cpl about them being on exercise near hohne and having a wild boar run in the back of his 9x9 that was attached to the back of his FV439 and the only way they could get it out was to throw in a thunderflash to stun it, the young lad in the back of the vehicle on watch apparently had a bit of a smelly time too.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (3 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":35wd9kd7 said:


> We used to have roman candle fights each bonfire night as well. all along Putney tow path where they hold the boat races. Weird, but not one of us received any damage.
> Oh, just remembered, I did shoot someone in the leg with an arrow once , talk about a lucky shot! over 30 yards with a bamboo garden cane as an arrow, using a bow made of another longer bamboo cane and a piece of string,
> 8) 8) 8) 8)
> Oh (again) its all coming back to me, there was a really weird kid I think his name was Harry, lived opposite chelsea football ground, his thing was making sugar bombs in plastic containers and blowing out all the windows in public phone booths. But even I drew the line at that level of insanity.
> Oh the innocence of youth. :roll: :roll:


Dutch arrows were a thing when I was young. No one died, surprisingly.

And then this (it's not me):


----------



## novocaine (4 Nov 2019)

I'm not that old. :lol: 
we did destroy a large number of unsuitable things by shooting them.
we did set fireworks of and turn the allotments in to a a good rendition of the Somme. 
we made french darts
we made blow guns
we made small incendiary devices following the anarchist cookbook (remember that?, you'd be on a register for that now).

we didn't shoot each other (I'd be bought up with range rules and muzzle discipline from a early age) although I'm positive others did (when spoil sport me wasn't around). 

I'm not complaining, I had a lot of fun, wouldn't let my kids do it now though.  Thing no.1 is just getting to a age where he'll be allowed, under supervision to use the pistol, I'm wondering about a red dot so I can see where he's aiming before his finger goes near the trigger. I've got a fairly short stocked rifle (and a spare stock I could cut down) that's only putting out around the 6ftlb marker that I might let him have a try at prone.


----------



## sunnybob (4 Nov 2019)

My son was bought up with a lot more supervision than I had :roll: 
I taught him proper handling of firearms and he was shooting 44 magnum when he was about 12. Of course REAL guns are a whole different ball game to air pistols. He had an air rifle when he was around 14, but just didnt have the interest and it .... you know what, I dont remember what happened to it. Damn I'm getting old. :shock: :arrow: 
I have a picture of him somewhere, in his school uniform holding a Franchhi SPAS tactical shotgun, I shall have to look it out, it would frighten schoolteachers anywhere.


----------



## doctor Bob (4 Nov 2019)

Me and my mate Harvey went metal detecting when we were about 14 on an old ww2 airfield.
We found in excess of 500 live bullets in a case.
Oh my god, the stuff we blew up was amazing, contained spagetti cordite, for about 2 weeks, then my dad found the stash, got a good hiding and made to tip them in the river.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Nov 2019)

I should have added to my post about kids owning shotguns that I didn't know any boy who didn't carry a knife.


----------



## MikeG. (4 Nov 2019)

A relative of mine shot his own brother in the eye with an air rifle when they were kids, permanently blinding him. These stories on here are making me feel queasy, and I'm glad we live in more responsible times with respect to weapons.


----------



## novocaine (4 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":100fsi7u said:


> Of course REAL guns are a whole different ball game to air pistols.




I sort of disagree with that. the airguns get as much respect as the REAL guns do. granted one of mine had to be a ticket (now sold) but they are still stored in a locked cabinet that's bolted to a wall and out of sight with pellets store in a separate locked container as with live rounds. 
Range discipline is still maintained at all times with proven clear and hands off before advancing. It's just the way I was taught and it feels odd not to follow the same methods as with live round, the rifles are still fatal if not treated right (both PCP are tuned with heavy rounds to 11.8lbft and checked when in use every 2 months (I have my own chronograph). the stuff from yesteryear wasn't even close to that sort of output (the airsporter has it's manufacture test cert with it set at a dizzy height of 6.6ftlb and I dowt that was completely true).

I appreciate not everybody is going to agree with me on this but it's the way I do it and I'm unlikely to be dissuaded.

bare in mind with live in a culture where eating washing powder is a thing, filming your mate with his head concreted in to a microwave is acceptable and just for **** and pickles this generation (not all of them, but to prevent the few we have to control the masses) will ride a bike down the middle of a busy street "swerving". No, I don't think we should let them have firearms.  

Let's not go down the knife discussion, that way bad things lie.


----------



## doctor Bob (4 Nov 2019)

MikeG.":2gxsrqka said:


> A relative of mine shot his own brother in the eye with an air rifle when they were kids, permanently blinding him. These stories on here are making me feel queasy, and I'm glad we live in more responsible times with respect to weapons.



Completely agree, we got lucky, looking back we were totally irresponsible with air rifles, pistols, arrows.


----------



## sunnybob (4 Nov 2019)

It does constantly amaze me how we all got through childhood and our teens.
i knew of one lad (my brothers friend, 5 years older than me) who lost an eye because of an air pistol but that was self inflicted, but there were dozens of us all doing completely stupid things.
Kids today, they dont know theyre born. :roll: :roll: =D> =D>


----------



## Suffolkboy (4 Nov 2019)

novocaine":20pfpups said:


> Let's not go down the knife discussion, that way bad things lie.



Worried it will start a sharpening thread?


----------



## sunnybob (5 Nov 2019)

too late; heres one I made earlier
https://pbase.com/john_cooper/image/166993024


----------



## novocaine (5 Nov 2019)

to quote Mick Dundee
"Call that a knife mate, this a knife"






and to misquote the Simpsons version
"thats not a knife it's a sword"
"Ah I see you've played knify swordy before."

a jolly nice bowie you have there, much like it's name sake, a bit wooden and way to much tan but a jolly nice one.


----------



## sunnybob (5 Nov 2019)

OH, so size DOES matter, huh? :roll: 8) 
I dont know how to get these pics onto the reply, sorry.

https://pbase.com/john_cooper/image/168253939


----------



## novocaine (5 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":2i4kx7qj said:


> OH, so size DOES matter, huh? :roll: 8)
> I dont know how to get these pics onto the reply, sorry.
> 
> https://pbase.com/john_cooper/image/168253939



you win. :shock:


----------



## sunnybob (5 Nov 2019)

No, I think my brother wins this one :roll: 
https://pbase.com/john_cooper/image/169917716
=D> =D> =D> =D> 8)


----------



## novocaine (5 Nov 2019)

who brings a gun to a knife fight? 
wait, that's the wrong way round isn't it?

based on a 1911, more like a 1011 if you ask me.


----------



## sunnybob (5 Nov 2019)

close but no cigar. :roll: 
The gun that replaced the 1911A1 (after several very dodgy re trials and large brown envelopes being left under pub tables) the beretta 92. It was decided that the 45 acp 1911A1, after just shy of a hundred years in service including 2 world wars and used by any one who could get their hands on one, was too hard to shoot accurately by the modern recruit, so they adopted the 9 mm "spray and pray" system. :roll: 
My brothers "workshop" is a table in a cupboard under the stairs. he has NO machinery :shock: and apart from a battery drill and a dremel, not even any power tools.
=D> =D> =D> 

Oh, interesting factoid.... The modern use of the phrase "O.K." came about as a direct result of the 1911, even though it is used in completely the wrong context.
Ask here for details. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## novocaine (5 Nov 2019)

But the 92 would have ruined my highly crafted and most amusing joke. 

Also, didnt notice the trigger guard.  so i plead ignorance.


----------



## Rich C (5 Nov 2019)

Interesting thread. My one time shooting a pistol involved driving out to a quiet spot and shooting some old gas cans. Not exactly proper health and safety. :shock:


----------



## sunnybob (5 Nov 2019)

All joking aside for a moment, there are some VERY serious penalties if you get caught with an unlicensed gun, let alone double bubble if you shoot it . :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
Its an absolute offence;

*An absolute liability offence is a type of criminal offence that does not require any fault elements (mens rea) to be proved in order to establish guilt. The prosecution only needs to show that the accused performed the prohibited act (actus reus). As such, absolute liability offences do not allow for a defence of mistake of fact.
Due to the ease with which the offence can be proven, only select offences are of this type. In most legal systems, absolute liability offences must be clearly labeled as such in the criminal code or criminal legislation.*

Dont ever admit that to a policeman who knows your real name. :roll: :roll: 
Go find a legal club and abide by the law, you know it makes sense 8) 8)


----------



## novocaine (5 Nov 2019)

Add to that an airgun over the legal limit (12lbft long barrel rifle or 6 for a rifled pistol) falls under the same law. 

Hence i own a chrono and a pack of the heavy pellets.


----------



## Droogs (5 Nov 2019)

do you guys know that an air rifle was the first repeating rifle used by any army in the world and was considered so deadly that during the Napoleonic wars the french actually ordered any german or austrian soldier found to be using one be shot immediately on capture


----------



## Rich C (5 Nov 2019)

Luckily in my case it was in America so the policeman would have no grounds for prosecution.


----------



## sunnybob (6 Nov 2019)

Droogs, have you checked utube lately for air rifles? theyre reaching cannon ballistics now.

Rich, even in the land of the free, if you dont own the gun and shoot it on public land, it is an offence technically. Although most likely the cop would just help you out putting holes in the cans. :lol: :lol: 

I was in america with a friend and we used a few shooting ranges (I got to fulfill a dream and fired a full auto Tommy gun =D> =D> 8) )
The range staff just could not get over the way we checked all guns clear before moving position, and opened revolver cylinders and locked pistol slides back before handing the guns back. A truly different world.


----------



## Just4Fun (6 Nov 2019)

MikeG.":3jh7xurf said:


> A relative of mine shot his own brother in the eye with an air rifle when they were kids, permanently blinding him.


In the 1970s I was at school with a guy who was blind in one eye because his brother shot him with an air rifle. Possibly the same guy? Or are these incidents more common than we think?


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Nov 2019)

Mi5 monitor this thread for nutters ................... if they spot one they raid their house and


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Nov 2019)

I seem to have been abducted, locked in a room of some sort ..................


----------



## sunnybob (6 Nov 2019)

I'm alright, Mi5 cant read greek.
oh, wait......


----------



## Trevanion (6 Nov 2019)

doctor Bob":2aqprydr said:


> I seem to have been abducted, locked in a room of some sort ..................



Oh hey Bob. Nice of you to stop by


----------



## sunnybob (6 Nov 2019)

HUH, give him the water ski treatment. I bet he's not even a real doctor. :shock: 8)


----------



## Bm101 (6 Nov 2019)

Water ski treatment? Are you going to tow him behind a speedboat? That should make him confess.


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Nov 2019)

Managed to escape ........... wandered around Mi5 HQ ........... seems like I'm in a top secret room, lots of filing cabinets labelled forum secrets. 

I'm going to try and find the UK Workshop filing cabinet ......................


----------



## Rich C (6 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":2yyqk5ln said:


> Rich, even in the land of the free, if you dont own the gun and shoot it on public land, it is an offence technically. Although most likely the cop would just help you out putting holes in the cans. :lol: :lol:


True, in the strict sense it was illegal, but when you're miles from civilisation down a dirt road in Arizona, who is to know? :wink:


----------



## sunnybob (6 Nov 2019)

Rich... which brings us nicely full circle back to the ability of people in the security industry to not only SEE you in the middle of that desert, but for the satellite to have enough resolution to score your targets for you. :shock: :shock: :roll: 

Chris.... anybody can use a board, using a ski takes skill and pride in your work. 8) 

Dr Bob,.... bung us a couple juicy secrets so I can augment my meagre state pension with a bit of the old brown envelopes, theres a good chap, I'm sure your degree from azerbaijan is fully recognised in all the right STD clinics, ERR hospitals!


----------



## Bm101 (6 Nov 2019)

I always thought that going Waterboarding in Guantanamo Bay sounds like a great craic unless you know what's involved. 
Its all about inside knowledgeand how much you are willing to share.
Many many moons past when I was younger and thought a little less about things I used work for a company that cleaned the windows at MI6. In the office one day a manager asked me to phone them up to confirm/book some work in because he was busy. 
No worries...

Riiiiiiing.
Hello mate. Is that MI6?

No.
Eh? 

No. This is not MI6.

Ahh that's odd. Im phoning from ..... we clean the windows at MI6 and i was given this number to book some work in. 

Looking back I can imagine his face.

Quietly and with the patience of a man who quite possibly in past years spent hours behind the scope of a high powered rifle waiting for a target:
I suggest you talk to your manager and relate the gist of the conversation you had with the man who didn't work at MI6. 
Click. The line was gently cut.

I shouted over the busy office: Cliff! I phoned that number. They said they never heard of MI6. 
I have never seen the colour drain from a face quicker. 
A few quiet but urgently stated words later I was back on the phone.

Hello. Is that _*Vauxhall Cross? *_
The same voice. 
Ahhh. Hello. Is that the window cleaner?
I knew his game by now. I touched my nose. You'll have to do better than _*that*_ my slippery friend.
It _*might*_ be I said. 
Who's asking?


----------



## Bm101 (6 Nov 2019)

And anyway. I wouldn't even mind but everyone knows its a front. That's why they had it in that James Bond film with the speed boat and that time the Sas dressed in civvies pretending to be firing mortars at it from vauxhall bridge when they was obviously badly made fireworks for all the damage they did and my uncle knows the shop they bought the fireworks from anyway. 

Everyone knows the *real* MI6 HQ is behind the BP garage on....
Hold on back in a sec . Someone at the door. Thats odd for this time of afternoon. Anyway.
Be right back.


----------



## doctor Bob (6 Nov 2019)

Right read a few secret files ......... got a bit of info, Mi5 are looking for someone who stole an artifact from king tuts tomb
anyone seen this







apparantly the main fella involved has tried to mingle in the forum, very dangerous man, handy with a rope ............................ :shock: report says, "he may act pleasant but approach with caution".

They believe it was stolen due to the fact, the object povides undeniable evidence of alien life forms existing back in 1200BC, as the object portrays a chicken and deformed rabbit riding a hoverboard.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (7 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":1uhuwok1 said:


> I'm alright, Mi5 cant read greek.
> oh, wait......



έτσι πιστεύεις;

(https://translate.google.com/#view=home ... l=el&tl=en)


----------



## novocaine (7 Nov 2019)

was there anything about the lizard people in there Bob? 
I tried to go to MI5 once, but it was closed so I went to Ikea instead.


----------



## doctor Bob (7 Nov 2019)

novocaine":1a5yq1bu said:


> was there anything about the lizard people in there Bob?



Hey he may be an old'un and a bit cranky but Lizard is a bit harsh, but yes I found Jacob's file, I haven't had time to read it, very thick, will need a few hours on that one.


----------



## novocaine (7 Nov 2019)

If you only found 1 file you didn't pull the draw out far enough. it opens a door when it gets to it's full extent, the last guy who entered is still there apparently, something about it joining L space.


----------



## Bm101 (7 Nov 2019)

doctor Bob":3ftyzk65 said:


> Right read a few secret files ......... got a bit of info, Mi5 are looking for someone who stole an artifact from king tuts tomb
> anyone seen this
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I have no idea who he is but he sounds amazingly talented and interesting to know. Probably a real knockout with the ladies too. Good taste too to pick out such a well crafted sculpture I would think.
Wonder who it is?


----------



## sunnybob (7 Nov 2019)

One of those instances where the description bears no relationship to the picture

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bm101 (7 Nov 2019)

I've seen your rootin' tootin' handgun shootin' rollerdisco shorts Bob I'd leave it there mate lol.


----------



## doctor Bob (7 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":3md4s1b1 said:


> One of those instances where the description bears no relationship to the picture
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:



Yeh, sorry Sunnybob, bit of an old joke between me and Chris ............... maybe lost on most ..........


----------



## sunnybob (7 Nov 2019)

If I am comfortable enough in my own skin to post that shortie pic...........
       8) 8)


----------



## Bm101 (7 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":1qtsij35 said:


> If I am comfortable enough in my own skin to post that shortie pic...........
> 8) 8)


 I like a fella who can give it out and take it back in good spirit Bob without getting all nancy. Bit lacking on the internet mate.
Respects as always.
Chris


----------



## sunnybob (7 Nov 2019)

I was very surprised at the lack of insulting remarks about that pic.
I feel somewhat slighted. (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) 

Just cos I'm old, dont mean my skin is thin. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Lons (7 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":124opwh9 said:


> I was very surprised at the lack of insulting remarks about that pic.
> I feel somewhat slighted. (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)
> 
> Just cos I'm old, dont mean my skin is thin. 8) 8) 8)



Errr. I was tempted Bob but you had a gun! :shock:


----------



## Garno (7 Nov 2019)

doctor Bob":si7ub1bd said:


> Right read a few secret files ......... got a bit of info, Mi5 are looking for someone who stole an artifact from king tuts tomb
> anyone seen this
> 
> 
> ...



1200BC my hairy ar** it's a pregnant hare circa 2019AD


----------



## sunnybob (7 Nov 2019)

Lons":1e6qqr37 said:


> sunnybob":1e6qqr37 said:
> 
> 
> > I was very surprised at the lack of insulting remarks about that pic.
> ...



hey, its the internet, even the M.I.B. dont have a gun that can shoot down a fibre optic cable. :roll: 8)
(allegedly)


----------



## Lons (7 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":345t7y4z said:


> hey, its the internet, even the M.I.B. dont have a gun that can shoot down a fibre optic cable. :roll: 8)
> (allegedly)


I was thinking more along the lines of in case I have another holiday in Cyprus. On second thoughts you'd stand out a bit in those shorts so time to hide.

Was that really a gun in the pic btw or were you just "pleased to see" someone. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Nov 2019)

and there's me thinking it's a rabbit giving a snail one.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Nov 2019)

I cover all eventualities, but some are more covered than others. 8)


----------



## novocaine (8 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":2uy72p5s said:


> I cover all eventualities, but some are more covered than others. 8)



said the bishop to the prostitute. 

have you heard of a laser SBob? it's this crazy new invention that the military are working on that uses this really strong beam of light. guess what, it can be fired down fibre optic. don't worry though, it's easy to deflect, just put a bit of reflective tape over the end of your...... bzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sunnybob (8 Nov 2019)

They cant catch me (I'm part of the union :lol: Good song that)
I have a 2 mile air gap between my old vista and the rest of you up to the minute trendy lot.
The sound is muted, and I'm in a room with all the windows closed and shuttered.
The mains in is old fashioned copper. I'm thinking of a class A transformer to break even that tenuous link.
The water is plastic piped and theres no mains sewers.
Add that to the machine gun lookout post on the roof and the infra red searchlights, and I'm good to go. 8)


----------



## Lons (8 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":1jph21cn said:


> They cant catch me (I'm part of the union :lol: Good song that)
> I have a 2 mile air gap between my old vista and the rest of you up to the minute trendy lot.
> The sound is muted, and I'm in a room with all the windows closed and shuttered.
> The mains in is old fashioned copper. I'm thinking of a class A transformer to break even that tenuous link.
> ...


Nah not enough you need one of these.

On second thoughts he looks a bit toothless. #-o


----------



## novocaine (8 Nov 2019)

Does it put out fires Lons?


----------



## Trainee neophyte (8 Nov 2019)

sunnybob":2ru2pg4w said:


> They cant catch me (I'm part of the union :lol: Good song that)
> I have a 2 mile air gap between my old vista and the rest of you up to the minute trendy lot.
> The sound is muted, and I'm in a room with all the windows closed and shuttered.
> The mains in is old fashioned copper. I'm thinking of a class A transformer to break even that tenuous link.
> ...



https://conspiracy.fandom.com/wiki/Heart_Attack_Gun

[youtube]H5ftmamL2Pw[/youtube]

Good luck, Bob.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Nov 2019)

Are you kidding me? You want me to trust a 6ft 6" man wearing a suit jacket with no shirt and a PONYTAIL!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: Thats CIA uniform that is.

Dogs aint no good round here, the blunt nose vipers do for them all the time. There are so many that all the hunters carry anti venom syringes to try to save their valuable hunting dogs.
When I do get visitors, they go all weak and wobbly at the knees when I mention the snakes in the garden. 8) 8) Theres even an undercover one. Black snakes are harmless (unless youre a rat) but brown snakes are pretty nasty. the good bit is, in breeding season the black snakes turn brown! 
Good luck crawling through the long grass to reach me. Now you see me now you dont. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Trainee neophyte (8 Nov 2019)

[*]


sunnybob":2491jl6q said:


> Are you kidding me? You want me to trust a 6ft 6" man wearing a suit jacket with no shirt and a PONYTAIL!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: Thats CIA uniform that is.
> 
> Dogs aint no good round here, the blunt nose vipers do for them all the time. There are so many that all the hunters carry anti venom syringes to try to save their valuable hunting dogs.
> When I do get visitors, they go all weak and wobbly at the knees when I mention the snakes in the garden. 8) 8) Theres even an undercover one. Black snakes are harmless (unless youre a rat) but brown snakes are pretty nasty. the good bit is, in breeding season the black snakes turn brown!
> Good luck crawling through the long grass to reach me. Now you see me now you dont. 8) 8) 8) 8)



You have an answer for everything, but wait until turkey gets its S400 system up and running - they will know what colour of underwear you forgot to put on this morning.

(I'm rapidly running out of conspiracy nonsense to throw at you - I'll be down to ChemTrails and vegan terrorists if I don't score soon).


----------



## sunnybob (8 Nov 2019)

HAH! but I'm in the south!
Admittedly, only just in the south, but close enough to have to take my passport when I go to the dentist and the petrol station/ :lol: :lol: 

I can escape easily, I have three separate currency purses to hand, and two nationalities I.D. and if all else fails I can claim asylum on british soil.
There, bet you wish you'd moved here rather than mainland.
Strange but true, Cypriot greek is NOT greek, many time I have asked a Cypriot what another man was saying, and the stock answer is " I dont know, he's an silly person from the mainland and I cant understand him"


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Nov 2019)

I was in Lanzagrotty, standing by a harbour watching the fish. The chap next to me muttered something, I said pardon? and he repeated it. No hablo Espanol, I said. Spanish? he said. I'm Sco'ish.


----------



## sunnybob (8 Nov 2019)

Can you believe this forum is so uptight that I wrote the word I D 10 T, and it substituted "silly person" ?
ROFLMFAO =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 

phil, When I last worked in the UK, it was a national company, and I got friendly with the scottish engineer from Glasgow. We often met for overnights at national engineers meetings, Him scottish, me somerset, furthest to travel, stayed at the hotel and the rest turned up on the morning of the meeting.

we often conversed about jobs and life on the mobiles and i did pretty well understanding him. But the second he got annoyed about anything..... OMG, i had no comprehension at all of what he was speaking of. :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
I have more greek than glaswegian. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Nov 2019)

Not so much now, but 25 years and more ago I spoke to people who lived 20 miles west of me that I couldn't understand when conversations got heated.


----------



## Bm101 (8 Nov 2019)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jB14c20iARw
Glasgow roofer. It's a bit sweary.


----------



## Lons (8 Nov 2019)

I had to regularly visit a dealership in Fraserburgh north of Inverness, 2 brothers and never could understand a word they said which was always at double normal speed anyway so I just wrote stuff down and asked them to sign it.

Worst about them was when I was in my office they would always wait until 5pm just as the switchboard was closing down to 'phone me, they waited all day on the offchance I'd ring and save them the cost of a 'phone call. :roll: It drove the poor girls on the switchboard mad because they couldn't go home until after the call was ended. I always just put the call on loudspeaker and injected the odd word never saying yes to anything just in case.

Not scared of snakes Bob, went snake and spider hunting in Oz, much scarier monsters than Cyprus. :wink:


----------



## sunnybob (8 Nov 2019)

Having been born and raised in south London, I moved to Somerset aged 28. There was many a time I was faced with a "yokel" who might as well have been from Glasgow for all the words I understood. :shock: 
And then I met Cornish! :shock: :shock:


----------

